# Bonsai Studios



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

I started drawing bettas a few years ago, inspired by my classic red double tail, Bonsai, who was full of character and made for great artistic inspiration. After four years of inspiring the world and ruling over the other creatures of the house, Bonsai passed away due to old age, the best way to go. 

However, my love of drawing bettas has not gone with him, and the inspiration he gave remains with me. So, I've decided to share my works with you guys! I've only recently started working with colored pencils, and it's a long learning process (plus quality colored pencils require money), but I'm getting there, I hope.

I don't have any very recent works, so I'll leave this here for now, draw a quick sketch through my illness-confounded state, and attempt to put it up here 

I am hoping that you guys could tell me if you'd be willing to purchase commissions or not (like starting at $2 for a detailed graphite and moving up to a $5 full color picture with a background and everything). So I'll put up examples shortly, until then, enjoy this doodle of a "chibi" betta of my mom's betta Sparks making a bubble nest. I would probably charge $1 for a full color chibi (the one below is just inked, no color yet).









(_Color overlay added in Photoshop_)

Thanks for Looking,
_Arik_


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I would deffinitly consider it!


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks!

Anyways, I haven't drawn any bettas recently, but here's some works I have done in the last week. All pretty simple flat-color pencil works.

My Favorite Word (Misspelled)
_Featuring a misspelled word and a "chibi" me! Yes, I draw people too!_

Unfinished Commission Part II
_Two commissions someone ordered that are both a work in progress...no colors yet!_

Guardian of the Grape Vine
_I love designing complex deities!_

So just some samples of what else I would gladly draw for just $1 for a lined sketch, or $2 for a flat color via Paypal. If anyone is interested in simply an inked sketch (like the last three) or a flat-color (like the first) in either chibi or "realistic" style just PM me about it  I can draw just about any living thing given a reference.

Also here's a Practice Sketch of human anatomy.


----------



## Treytot (Oct 17, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Unfinished Example Unfinished Example 
My Deviantart Gallery

_More examples will be put up shortly!_

I am currently selling very cheap traditionally-drawn flat-color chibis to pay for the rescue of a baby leopard gecko from an abusive situation. 

Prices
_Pricing is set in stone and will not be lowered. I can only accept USD, and only through PayPal at this point in time._
I am currently charging;
$1.00 (USD) for...5 flat-color chibis

I can draw animals (some better than others), anthros, fantasy creatures, and humanoids of all sort (all chibi). I can multiple characters on one sheet (each commission will be completed as one sheet of 5 completed flat-color chibis), include various items, words, and will gladly include any specifics, such as posing, that you may have in mind.

All payments must be made to [email protected] via Paypal, and I will not start your artwork until I receive payment.

Payment will be completed within one month, and often can be completed within one week (this is not guaranteed). If the time extends beyond 30 days since payment is confirmed and I have not been able to complete your order then you will receive a full refund. 

Please inform me ahead of time if you would not like me to submit your order to my deviantart account, and if you plan to use it on a website.

Please post, message me, or email me if you are interested or have questions. The leopard gecko I am trying to rescue I have watched slowly starve to near-death for six weeks, hoping someone would take pity on the poor dear. It is being sold for a ridiculous price, which is why I need to raise money. I already have a home set up for it, hoping that I can save the little one in time.

Thank you for reading!
_Perocore_


----------

